# Red ring of death!!!!!!!!!!



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

just got onto the last level of la noire. about to do the final scene and boom xbox shuts down red ring flashing round to say im gutted was an understatement. switch it of at the plug turn back on and its working again with a warning from microsoft to let the xbox cool down and keep well ventalated and that its designed to shut down when its close to overheating. all working fine now but just going to let it cool and finish it off tommorrow. lol. 



tom


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

tom-coupe said:


> just got onto the last level of la noire. about to do the final scene and boom xbox shuts down red ring flashing round to say im gutted was an understatement. switch it of at the plug turn back on and its working again with a warning from microsoft to let the xbox cool down and keep well ventalated and that its designed to shut down when its close to overheating. all working fine now but just going to let it cool and finish it off tommorrow. lol.
> 
> tom


My old one used to do that.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

My piece o' crap does that, so I play on the ps3 instead :lol:

Cant seem to play more than 2 hours before it trys to blow up


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The old Sega Saturns you had to clear the vents of dust accumulation every so often in fact was better to open it and clean the fan as well...:lol:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it an old one, or one of the new slim ones?

if it's an old one, there is the possibility it is on the way out. Keep it well ventilated, like they say - don't put it in a cupboard and raise it up off the ground/shelf/surface.

I have mine on the floor but it sits on top of two CD spools, with the bottom vents open to the air, and there is nothing around it so lots of airflow. 

If it is less than three years old and you get the three red lights of doom, Miscrosoft will replace it free under warranty.

If it is one of the new slim ones, you can probably relax - they made it so that it warns you with the lights BEFORE it overheats, without causing any damage (I could tell you what the RROD is, but it is far to techy and dull  )

Just make sure it is not boxed in, on a carpet, on top of anything hot (like a TV set top box or DVD player or something - I know someone who did that and wondered why they went through three consoles in threee months) or a sleeping place for your cat...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's not terminal it's actually a really easy fix if it's the 3 red lights. Look up X fix kits on ebay/google.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

how old is it? 3 yr warranty for the RROD


----------



## Austin mini (Jul 15, 2011)

Im a console repair man  Got any questions? feel free to ask!

(Ive been repairing games systems for about 2 years now, so YES i do know what im talking about! )


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

There were some rumours about La Noire causing overheating on the ps3 and XBOX although it doesn't appear to be a common problem:-

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2011/may/19/la-noire-overheating

It's worth giving the exterior vents a quick suck with the vacumn hose to draw out any dust that might stop the air flowing in/out.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Foxx said:


> ...slim... ...slim...


Microsoft never gave it the 'slim' name.


----------



## Austin mini (Jul 15, 2011)

Among my lot on a games systems forum call it "L.A Noire Glitch" Its the game, the software on the discs have too much infomation for the consoles to process, there for the console overworks and overheats. Most times the consoles just freeze up. Needing a restart.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I know that sinking feeling as it shuts down and those three red lights start flashing, mine picked it's moment to pack up about 18 months ago but Microsoft were really good and fixed it free of charge even though it was out of warranty. All I had to do was send off for a box to pack it in, obviously remove anything attached to it or inside it and then send it off to Germany to be fixed, I got it back 2 weeks later fully working and with an Xbox Live voucher .


----------



## Austin mini (Jul 15, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I know that sinking feeling as it shuts down and those three red lights start flashing, mine picked it's moment to pack up about 18 months ago but Microsoft were really good and fixed it free of charge even though it was out of warranty. All I had to do was send off for a box to pack it in, obviously remove anything attached to it or inside it and then send it off to Germany to be fixed, I got it back 2 weeks later fully working and with an Xbox Live voucher .


They will have just sent you another console?

Did you record the serial number before it went?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Austin mini said:


> They will have just sent you another console?
> 
> Did you record the serial number before it went?


I didn't think of that, I'm certainly not gonna complain though if they sent me a new console free of charge but when I got it back and reattached everyghing I didn't have to go though all the set up and syncing up wireless controllers and the wi-fi adaptor which surely I would've to of done if it was a new console. I have marked it with a UV marker pen so if it breaks down again and has to be sent away I can check that.


----------



## Austin mini (Jul 15, 2011)

UV pen, Clever  

Yeah most consoles RROD just out of warrenty, so after that just find your local repair man and get it done cheap! 

E.G If its out of warrenty, 3 RROD you try and send it back £50 postage there and back and then like £40 for a repair thats £90 in total (I know people that have payed upwards of £110 to get it repaired) But if you go to a repair man the charge maybe £35? Meaning youve saved like £55.. 

£55 you can spend on Detailing stuff! :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It costs about £5 to buy the stuff and is really easy to do yourself.


----------



## Austin mini (Jul 15, 2011)

NO, £5 for thermal compund but go on have a go and wreck it. 90% of RROD errors require a PRO reflow! the amount of comsoles that come to me that have been messed with by someone who doesnt know what there doing end up as paper weights. 

I DO NOT reccomend you "do it yourself" Take it to someone who knows what there doing.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I did mine and it worked fine, took about 30 minutes.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I did mine as well, really wasnt that difficult and only cost a couple of pound for the bits I needed


----------



## Austin mini (Jul 15, 2011)

The error will return, Especially if youve removed the X-Clamps for screws.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I removed my x-clamps and replaced with screws/spring loaded washers over 2 years ago and its been fine ever since, no errors at all, the x-clamps are a bit flimsy and dont provide uniform tension IMO.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The x clamps are the reason for the failure, removing them negates the flex of the board and ensures uniform tension against the heatsink


----------

